# Generally worried



## ShellyWelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,

I wonder if you could help.

I got my BFP on 29th Oct and had a HCG blood test on 30th Oct - it was 421 which I was happy about. I had a repeat HCG on the following Monday and it was 3797.  I know HCG is meant to double every 48 hours but mine seems to have gone really high.  Is this a good sign?

Also I have had sore boobs but on the odd day they don't seem to be quite so painful.  I havn't had any sickness either although felt a bit nauseous at times, especially after food seem to be burping quite a lot and by evening I am really bloated.  Could this be the utrogestan/HRT patches as I was a donor receipient so i don't think OHSS is possible

I know it is probably all due to worry but I am waking up about 3 in the morning most nights and have all these thoughts about stuff going wrong and I can't get back to sleep. 

I am off work at the moment as my job can be quite physical and with previous history I wanted to be sure I did nothing to risk the baby/babies.  

My mother keeps telling me to relax a bit but we have been through so much to get this result I am just so anxious that something is going to go wrong.  I have my scan on 19th Nov (7 weeks)

Does this sound normal, can symptoms fluctuate?

v.worried

Shelly xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Everything sounds great, congratulations!!  Don't worry about your symptoms fluctuating, if I could tell you the amount of times I worried inn ealy pregnancy that I hadn't felt sick enough, or had felt ill one day and then not the next, there wouldn't be enough room on this page!

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## ShellyWelly (Feb 20, 2008)

Thank you so much.  I guess the worrying never stops.

Thanks again

Shelly xxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Nope, I've heard it lasts for the next 21 years!!!!


----------



## ShellyWelly (Feb 20, 2008)

LMAO      


If you ask my mother I think you'll find it is longer!!


----------

